# Feliway fire hazard



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for the alarming title but I had a scare with a feliway plug in diffuser earlier. Even though it had a lot of liquid in it we smelled smoke- the kind that is distinct to electrical fires. When I touched the diffuser it was very very hot and the plastic had started to brown. It seemed to happen very quickly. I'm convinced that if it had been one day later we would have had a actual electrical fire.

I'm not saying not to use Feliway but be careful with leaving the plug-ins unattended. We are leaving for our week long vacation in the morning. It could have been a bad scenario. Our 5 animals could have suffered a house fire with my husband and I far far away. 

I was hesitant to post this because I think feliway has helped many cats and because people might already know about the possible hazard (after googling the problem I found I'm not the first) but I felt duty-bound to the community to warn people. Please be careful about leaving your plug-ins when you are not at home or at the very least keep them far from easily combustible items like curtains!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marmoset,
Thanks for the alert! 
The Quality check person/people, may have been 'out to lunch', and missed some defective ones!
It's always good to be aware of possible problems!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We had a volunteer at the shelter plug in a diffuser upside down and so the liquid leaked out, mostly onto the floor but some into the outlet. We were lucky. I'm not saying that's what happened at your home, I'm sure yours was plugged in correctly, but to reemphasize your point that these are conductive liquids in very close proximity to voltage and should be respected.


----------

